# (Uber) Whatsit #93



## 480sparky

Yeah, it's been a while since I posted one, but here's Whatsit #93  _(Uber_Whatsit, that is!)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Apricot Preserves!


----------



## sm4him

So, what's your "self-imposed" ratio limit? Because I can't even imagine how small this object might actually be!

So far, the only thing I can think of is maybe a single orange or grapefruit pulp "pod"--whatever you call just one of those little bits.


----------



## 480sparky

Well, I'll start off with one hint:

Although it looks wet/moist, it's dry.


----------



## Ernicus

Finally.

and it's gross. lol.  

Can't even guess right now, I'll think about it a while and get back to ya.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Marmalade!


----------



## Ernicus

...better not be a booger from a sinus infection.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

No! It's a Jackal!


----------



## Ernicus

I keep thinking some sort of wax or candle , my brain won't even let me consider anything else.  stupid brain.


----------



## cguron

Last night chicken burnt in my pan. it looked almost like the picture.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Dude! The ÜberWhatsitz&#8482; are too hard.


----------



## Dillard

this isn't even fair anymore haha


----------



## 480sparky

I just had to do *ONE *UberWhatsit!


----------



## sm4him

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Dude! The ÜberWhatsitz are too hard.



Wow, that's gotta be some kind of record for giving up fast! 

Although, I gotta kinda agree. Anything magnified so much that it LOOKS that wet, when it's actually dry...how do we even stand a chance?!?


----------



## sm4him

A cross-section of a flower stigma...or anther...or some other little tiny part in the center of the flower that I don't know the name of.


----------



## Ernicus

dried glue on or from a packaging.


----------



## Ernicus

silicone adhesive stuff


----------



## snowbear

A candle?
A dried apricot?
Fresh ear wax?
Bathroom sink mold?


----------



## Ernicus

ear wax...lol.  love it.


----------



## Espike

Orange chicken?


----------



## Ernicus

oh, chicken.  didn't think about that.  could be cooked fat on a chicken breast.


----------



## sm4him

Ernicus said:


> oh, chicken.  didn't think about that.  could be cooked fat on a chicken breast.



No, I think that's still WAY too big for his first Uber-macro whatsit.

I keep wandering around my house, trying to look at teeny, tiny little things and see if they might look like that, magnified a kazillion times.


----------



## Ernicus

lol


----------



## Ernicus

ok, dried puss from an ingrown toenail infection. 


Better?


----------



## Espike

It _may _just end up being a dry booger...


----------



## Heitz

Kinda looks like mixed-up gelatin.


----------



## Ernicus

Heitz said:


> Kinda looks like mixed-up gelatin.



yeah, the kind with the fruit inside


----------



## Ernicus

one of his last ones was some dried up paint on the tip of a nozzle from a spray can....I can only imagine how small this one really is.


----------



## 480sparky

Hint:  It's food.


----------



## Heitz

Yea, you know I think shots like this should include the reproduction ratio.  Are we at 1:1?  Also, I know it "looks wet but is dry" but my guess is that its water content is much > 0.  It just looks gooey and bouncy.  When do we get the answer!?!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Fruit leather?

Pizza?


----------



## EDL

Some kind of hard candy or lillipop?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Sour Patch Kid ?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Gummi worm?


----------



## Heitz

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Fruit leather?
> 
> Pizza?



!!! Fruit leather !!!


----------



## Heitz

ROCK CANDY!


----------



## Ernicus

oooh, gummi worm, good call there....that could totally be a gummi worm


----------



## sm4him

Heitz said:


> Yea, you know I think shots like this should include the reproduction ratio.  Are we at 1:1?  Also, I know it "looks wet but is dry" but my guess is that its water content is much > 0.  It just looks gooey and bouncy.  When do we get the answer!?!



1:1?!?!
Have you SEEN sparky's new macro rig??
We have long since LEFT the land of 1:1


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you know I think shots like this should include the reproduction ratio.  Are we at 1:1?  Also, I know it "looks wet but is dry" but my guess is that its water content is much > 0.  It just looks gooey and bouncy.  When do we get the answer!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:1?!?!
> Have you SEEN sparky's new macro rig??
> We have long since LEFT the land of 1:1
Click to expand...


I can hear the announcer now..........."_1:1 has left the building!_"


Yeah, we're at about 8:1 here.


----------



## Heitz

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you know I think shots like this should include the reproduction ratio.  Are we at 1:1?  Also, I know it "looks wet but is dry" but my guess is that its water content is much > 0.  It just looks gooey and bouncy.  When do we get the answer!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:1?!?!
> Have you SEEN sparky's new macro rig??
> We have long since LEFT the land of 1:1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can hear the announcer now..........."_1:1 has left the building!_"
> 
> 
> Yeah, we're at about 8:1 here.
Click to expand...



Good.  God.  8:1?  Isn't that kind of....dangerous?  I mean 2:1, fine.  4:1, you've got something to prove.  8:1 -- you're messing with fire!
But seriously -- apparently everyone knows of this macro rig but me.  What lens was this that you are using?


----------



## 480sparky

Heitz said:


> Good.  God.  8:1?  Isn't that kind of....dangerous?  I mean 2:1, fine.  4:1, you've got something to prove.  8:1 -- you're messing with fire!
> But seriously -- apparently everyone knows of this macro rig but me.  What lens was this that you are using?









PB-6 with reversed 28mm.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rmacro-rig-caution-nikon-porn.html?highlight=


----------



## Robin Usagani

Honey


----------



## IByte

Bar of soap from a fatty bleeeep.


----------



## snowbear

Cheese.


----------



## pgriz

Brown sugar residue.


----------



## o hey tyler

Meth


----------



## HughGuessWho

Bacon


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I can see bacon in that.


----------



## IByte

+2


----------



## Skaperen

480sparky said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  God.  8:1?  Isn't that kind of....dangerous?  I mean 2:1, fine.  4:1, you've got something to prove.  8:1 -- you're messing with fire!
> But seriously -- apparently everyone knows of this macro rig but me.  What lens was this that you are using?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB-6 with reversed 28mm.
Click to expand...

Tweaked, this setup can go beyond mere 8:1.

1.  Change the 28mm to 20mm or 18mm.
2.  Extend it some more with tubes (which he has).
3.  Toss a 2x teleconverter in.
5.  Crop and pretend.

BTW, looks like a gummi drop to me.


----------



## 480sparky

Skaperen said:


> Tweaked, this setup can go beyond mere 8:1.
> 
> 1.  Change the 28mm to 20mm or 18mm.



Mo money!




Skaperen said:


> 2.  Extend it some more with tubes (which he has).



Haven't got there yet.  I'm saving up for a PB-6E!




Skaperen said:


> 3.  Toss a 2x teleconverter in.



Pass.




Skaperen said:


> 5.  Crop and pretend.



That's what's been done here.




Skaperen said:


> BTW, looks like a gummi drop to me.



What happened to #4?


----------



## 480sparky

Next clue:

This is sold in a bag, along with a gozillion other pieces just like it.


----------



## fjrabon

potato chip?


----------



## sm4him

Jerk...y!!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

beef jerky


edit: sm4him


----------



## unpopular

480sparky said:


> Next clue:
> 
> This is sold in a bag, along with a gozillion other pieces just like it.





480sparky said:


> +2 for meth, LMAO
Click to expand...


----------



## snowbear

Cheese puff type thingy or tortilla chip


----------



## Ernicus

dried fruit snacks


----------



## Heitz

jolly rancher


----------



## EDL

Pork rinds


----------



## EDL

Ok, what is it...this is killing me!


----------



## 480sparky

Next clue............ yes, it's food: but not intended for human consumption.


----------



## HughGuessWho

480sparky said:
			
		

> Next clue............ yes, it's food: but not intended for human consumption.



Fish food!?


----------



## yerlem

Cat food? Dog food? Alien food?


----------



## yerlem

Uh, zombie food!? Is it..... Braaaaaains?


----------



## Marcelle

royal jelly ?


----------



## 480sparky

yerlem said:


> Cat food? Dog food? Alien food?



Here, Kitty!  Kitty!  Kitty!  Kitty!


----------



## EDL

Lol!  That's crazy!  Would never have guessed a morsel of dry catfood looked wet when magnified like that.


----------



## sm4him

Wow, that's just crazy. I never realized my cat's food looked so...gross!


----------



## Ernicus

once you revealed cat food I instantly pictured that goo on the edge of a can of moist food, never a single morsel of dry food.  That's insane.


----------



## sleist

Gummy Bear


----------



## PinkDoor

So awesome, and yet totally disgusting!  I hope you have another round!


----------

